# Virginia Homeschooler Scores 2400 on the SAT



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 19, 2007)

Home-school has graduated (June 6, 2007)


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 19, 2007)




----------

